# My Job



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 9, 2007)

I was let go today. I worked and tried by butt off. Did my best.
Im so tired of being in a sales position.  
Its been a bad day.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear it Sush!  I can only imagine how hard and frustrating it is to be in this type of profession.  I'll pray that the right position will come calling.  Stay strong and I know its difficult but try to stay positive.......Huge Hugs!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry sush - I hate that.  We'll be here - start beating the pavement ASAP, you can find another job - you are a responsible person and anyone would be glad to have you!


----------



## Dove (Jan 10, 2007)

awww sush....I feel so bad. You were really trying hard. Good luck in finding work. What else besides sales can you do?
Gamma


----------



## middie (Jan 10, 2007)

Aw Sush that's rough. I really hope you can find something else that you like doing.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck on your search Sushi!   The perfect job is right around the corner.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2007)

I hate to hear that Sush! I'm praying that something even better comes your way soon! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## RMS (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry Sushi.  You'll get a better job.  I just know it!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2007)

_Sushi,_
_I'm so sorry..Just from what I've read of your posts and how you are with this DC family. You will find something soon and they will be so lucky to have you ..Hang in there, the good ones always come out on top _

_kadesma_


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 10, 2007)

Sush, I'm so sorry.  You work so hard and I know how hard this is for you.  Hang in there--you've found new work before and I know you will again this time, too.  {{hugs}}


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2007)

Hang in there kiddo!Im sure something great will come along.JP


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear of this...Try to hang in there - Maybe the next position is the perfect one - Prayers and hugs being sent - Irene


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to read your news. Hope everything works out.


----------



## rickell (Jan 10, 2007)

I hated sales too, sorry to hear but look at the bright side,
you now have a reason to get a new job at something you like
doing. 

good luck


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Well...

Their Loss 

besides, you wouldn`t have liked it anyway by the sounds of things, Chin Up


----------



## sattie (Jan 10, 2007)

Sush... some things are meant to be.  I don't want to feed you a bunch of mumbo jumbo.. but you never know, it could be a blessing in disguise!!!  

I say this the day after hearing we are laying off 850 people in my department of 5500.  I should know by April 1st if I am still employed!!

You seem to have a dynamic personality, I'm certain you will find something that you will enjoy much more!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 10, 2007)

You are in our prayers Sushi.  We hope you find a great job soon.

 Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 10, 2007)

Wishing you all the best, whether you  stay in your field or change careers.


----------



## Amazing324 (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck Sush.  I hope this leads to something you will love.  What do you really want to do?


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 10, 2007)

Amazing324 said:
			
		

> Good luck Sush. I hope this leads to something you will love. What do you really want to do?


 
I think he always wanted to be an astronaut - right, DS?   

BC


----------



## corazon (Jan 11, 2007)

Best of luck to you Sushi!  I hope you find a great new job that really makes you happy, that is what you deserve!


----------



## cara (Jan 11, 2007)

Sush, I'm sorry but sure you will find a new one soon!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

Dear Sush (my favorite cat has your handle and she's fought many odds and I know that you will, too)

Some of the most successful people in life have started out and failed in sales  and other ventures and yet went on to bigger and better things.  Never let a failure at one company define your worth or impact your ego negatively.  So what-----you weren't a perfect fit.  Good-----then you can move on and you both can stop wasting each other's time.  Yeah, there are crummy bosses, supervisors, etc.,  coworkers, out there.   Give yourself time to rant, rave,  grieve (if the job meant that much to you) pound a pillow, cry, and then pick yourself up and move on.  It's not the end of the world.  Believe me there are FAR BETTER things out there. If you have to go back to school or get  more on the job skills---go for it.  Keep us posted--we're thinking about you!!


----------



## Todd & Kathy (Jan 11, 2007)

I am sorry Sush but, 
1) No corporation is loyal, I have been at it a long time and I have found out one thing: A job is what it is because of who you are, you are NOT who you are because of a job!

2) God NEVER shuts one door without opening another, they may not happen in our time but God's timing is perfect!

Hold your head high, you are a child of the King of the universe, he will not put more on you than you can handle.

I am new here but, I have seen the way people respond to you, it is very obvious that you have allot to offer!


----------



## VickiQ (Jan 11, 2007)

(((Sush)) I'm sorry to hear that you were let go-I hope whatever is waiting for you on this journey shows up real soon and is more than you couls ever expect.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

DANG IT!!
I'm so sorry Sush!! Your perfect job will come soon. Your too good of a person for someone not to snatch you up before long!!


----------



## amber (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this DS. I hope something better comes along soon!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 11, 2007)

Sush;  You know how I feel about this.  Losing a job stinks.  I know what it's like to be without work, especially when others are depending on you.  But there really are a bunch of jobs out there.

This is the time to step back and do a careful, but quick self-evaluation.  Identify your strengths, and make sure that your eval. includes your passions.  This could be a great time to get training through jobs programs that will help you attain the kind of job you would love to do.  

I have been reasonbly successful in life, but have rarely really enjoyed my job.  As I look back, I wish I'd not been so stuck on the world of high tech.  Though I do enjoy the field, and love working with people, the kind of areas I am comfortable living in do not offer the kind of tech jobs I would enjoy.  I love creative things and would enjoy research.  But instead, I make telephone systems work.  I'm a tech.

If I could do it over again, I'd get into a cullinary school, not for the purpose of being a fancy chef, but so that I could combine it with my love a helping others and teach others how to be chefs.

I'm not proposing you follow my wants, simply that you identify what it is that you would truly love doing for a job, then, develop a workable plan to get employed in that field.

I won't wish you luck, becasue lady luck can deliver in either direction.  Rather, I look forward to hearing about your successes because I know you have the skill and tenacity to succeed.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Jan 11, 2007)

hugs & luv, sush. ring me if you want; we could chit-chat 'bout cheery stuff. like food & our felines.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 11, 2007)

DS, I know it is hard, have been there.

Was fired at a time I had very few job prospects.

My dismal prospects impelled me to become very active in searching for a new job.

Spent many many hours searching for possible employers, writing the letters, making the calls, all things that I find very hard to do.

But I found, after a long search, a job that is many fold better than the one I had before.

There were times when I felt it was a hopeless search, and was terribly distraught, as you must be.

But kept at it and found found a fine place for me (nothing is perfect).

My message, and can only mirror the thoughts of the many who think so highly of you here, is don't lose heart.

Get up every morning with the idea that this may be the day.

With a positive attitude you cannot lose.

And my heart felt wishes are with you.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 13, 2007)

DS, I am very sorry.  Here's a big hug for you.  (((((HUG)))))  I think it is time to consider switching careers.  Good luck!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 13, 2007)

Sushi, I am sorry to hear this news. I know it is not easy to know that there is something better waiting for you, that is why I am reminding you. I'm sorry - don't let you know who steal your joy - look for the blessing waiting for you.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 16, 2007)

jeez, sush, I've been away and had not realized what was going on with you.

Being in sales sucks, at least IMO. I don't understand why iti's important to be charming to ***holes.

Best of wishes in finding something that really fits well.  It's out there.  A nice guy like you will find your path.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Sushi, how ya doing? Any news? Updates?


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 20, 2007)

*Sushi, We are praying and hoping you are at work as I am typing this. *
*Let us know how its going and remember you have so many friends from around this world pulling for you . *
* Besides this is going to be a Great Year for us Brother, We are going to be screaming at the top of our Lungs in October CUBS WIN CUBS WIN The WORLD SERIES.*
* 2007 is our Year !!!!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 21, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amazing324*
> _Good luck Sush. I hope this leads to something you will love. What do you really want to do?_
> 
> ...


 
Well some time in the International SPace Station would give me time to think.  
Thank you ALL for some VERY VERY great words.... prayers and thoughts.   I look at this thread to cheer me up. 
So far the company I was with is fighting me on my Unemployment.   
We shall see what goes on soon I hope.
Maidrite, thank you my friend. Alas, Im a White Sox fan.


----------



## Corinne (Jan 21, 2007)

Awwww, Sush - I've been busy for the past week or so & missed your original post. I am so sorry. Please keep us posted - there are a lot of people here who care for you & want to know how things are going for you - I guess you've figured that out by now!

Corinne


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 22, 2007)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well some time in the International SPace Station would give me time to think.
> Thank you ALL for some VERY VERY great words.... prayers and thoughts.  I look at this thread to cheer me up.
> So far the company I was with is fighting me on my Unemployment.
> We shall see what goes on soon I hope.
> Maidrite, thank you my friend. Alas, Im a White Sox fan.


 
If things get tight, you can count on me for $20.  I think you would make an excellent Pampered Chef.  You have so much gusto for life and so much caring for others.


----------

